# Suns 2005-06 Roster



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Making the assumptions:

1. The Q-Rich trade will go through.

2. That because of the Q-Rich trade Joe Johnson will be resigned at all costs.

The Line up would be as follows:

*PG:* Steve Nash
*SG:* Joe Johnson
*SF:* Shawn Marion
*PF:* Kurt Thomas
*C:* Amare Stoudemire

*Bench:* Jimmy Jackson, Leandrinho Barbosa, Jake Voshukl

Thats a basic line up that could do reasonably well but I don't think its one that will win a championship. Some interesting decisions need to be made.

I'm treating Steven Hunter as an unrestricted Free Agent with no more relevance to this team than any other when considering his value for money.

With Kurt Thomas joining the Suns and capable of playing at least time at C and Jake Voshukl's career as a Sun seemingly extended by the intention to play more conventional in 2005-06 the reliance on signing Steven Hunter is less and less day by day.

Rumours are circulating the Suns are preparing to trade up in the draft by trading Barbosa and #21 for a better selection. The recruitment of Kurt Thomas also potentially changes who we would draft.

That would leave the need for a back up PG or a SG who would play more than a regular back up to allow JJ to back up at PG.

Gary Payton has expressed an interest in Boston, Phoenix and Sacramento but a what price would he come especially considering this could be his last real shot at a Championship. Would he sign for the LLE? If so, I think its game on.

Michael Finlay may be waived by Dallas in order to save $51 million in Luxury Tax, could Michael Finlay be a good back up at SG. Noting that Finlay would still be exactly the same overall no matter what we paid him so he would sign for the Veteran's minimum.

That would leave so far:

*PG:* Steve Nash
*SG:* Joe Johnson
*SF:* Shawn Marion
*PF:* Kurt Thomas
*C:* Amare Stoudemire

*Bench:* Gary Payton, Michael Finlay, Jimmy Jackson, Jake Voshukl

The team would still have the MLE left to spend. The MLE should be around $5 million in 2005-06. Players like Shareef Abdur Rahim and Antoine Walker have been talked about at about $7 million contracts could one take a discount to have a shot at a Championship. Noting with Kurt Thomas' ability to play at C a 3 way F/C rotation could give Stoudemire, Thomas and a Abdur Rahim all 30 minutes plus a game. Voshukl could be used as insurance. Abdur Rahim could also play at SF if needed.

Effectively the team could like this:

*PG:* Steve Nash
*SG:* Joe Johnson
*SF:* Shawn Marion
*PF:* Kurt Thomas
*C:* Amare Stoudemire

*Bench:* Gary Payton, Michael Finlay, Jimmy Jackson, Shareef Abdur Rahim, Jake Voshukl

It certainly adds a fair bit of depth and versatility and allows us to play big or small.

This would also allow us not worry about who we draft we could select a Martynas Andriuskevicius and leave him overseas to develop rather than drafting a more developed player because we need him for depth. Imagine in 3 years time with Andriuskevicius if he has as much potential as made out, Stoudemire, Joe Johnson and Marion still all good players. Chuck in a reasonable core and the long term future of the Suns as well as the short term looks bright.

The Roster needs to be filled out to 14 players under the new CBA so Andriuskevicius could play in Europe or even play in the NBDL and the #57 selection could play in the NBDL too. Leaving two more players needed. Perhaps even signing a couple of rookies as insurance and have them play in the NBDL could be beneficial. A point such as Aaron Miles would be good insurance at PG with #57.

Its expected someone like Kelenna Azubuike could go undrafted and should go back to College to develop but can't because of hiring an agent. Perhaps he would be someone who we could develop in the NBDL, he has lots of potential. I'd also try sign Yiannis Bouroussis who just hasn't come on like expected.

NBDL Players

PG: Aaron Miles
SG: Kelenna Azubuike
PF: Yiannis Bouroussis
C: Martynas Andriuskevicius

Thats how the Suns should play it if they can IMO.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I really like the way you think. I've heard some people say Gary Payton wouldn't be a good addition to this team but I'm like "what are you talking about?" Mind you he wouldn't be great if he had to start but come on this guy is still playing some good basketball. 

One thing though... I really think the Suns need to draft an impact player. They need someone to help out now and can't really afford to draft a project. 

With this lineup:
PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire

Bench: Gary Payton, Michael Finlay, Jimmy Jackson, Shareef Abdur Rahim, Jake Voshukl

I think Garcia could fit in nicely and actually Bynum (who could be available if we trade up with Barbosa) maybe more so ( I hate Voshukl as our backup center).

What if we traded our #2 pick + future #2 + Voskuhl to move up in the second round?


With this lineup:
PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire

Bench: Gary Payton, Michael Finlay, Jimmy Jackson, Shareef Abdur Rahim, Andrew Bynum (Warrick would be a good pick too), Salim Stoudamire (or perhaps any one of these: Nate Robinson, Maxiel, Turiaf).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Michael Finley?? Hell no. Not that old washed up guy. Please lord don't get him. Gary Payton ok I can see, but dang this team would be getting pretty old.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Michael Finley?? Hell no. Not that old washed up guy. Please lord don't get him. Gary Payton ok I can see, but dang this team would be getting pretty old.


For the vet minimum Finley would be a solid player to have. He's a heck of a lot better than Shirley, Outlaw, or Voskuhl are (the end of our bench). That'd be an upgrade in my book.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well coming off the bench with a few minutes would be ok I guess. But we better not be dumb and try to start him. I say let Jake go. He doesn't really fit into our team.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Finley at the vet minimum for some minutes off the bench? Sign me up.


PG: Nash
SG: Johnson
SF: Marion
PF: Thomas
C: Stoudemire

Bench:
Jimmy
Finley
Shareef (If he's willing to take the MLE over a bigger contract to win)
Payton (As a backup for the Vet minimum)
McCants / Warrick / Diogu / Salim (Whichever 2 are drafted)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Some of the moves are just too far fetched. Finley, Payton and SAR? I can see the Payton one, although I wouldn't like it much. SAR can get more money elsewhere and start. Finley may not even get cut at all.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Some of the moves are just too far fetched. Finley, Payton and SAR? I can see the Payton one, although I wouldn't like it much. SAR can get more money elsewhere and start. Finley may not even get cut at all.


Yeah they are far fetched. I'm glad they are too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yeah they are far fetched. I'm glad they are too.


Why are you glad??


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How can the Suns sign Finley and Shareef and Payton. With the two exceptions. There is no way that will happen especially seeing how the Suns dont use there bench much.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Some of the moves are just too far fetched. Finley, Payton and SAR? I can see the Payton one, although I wouldn't like it much. SAR can get more money elsewhere and start. Finley may not even get cut at all.


Yes Finley may not get cut but the Shareef Abdur Rahim is being talked about as taking a contract around $7 million. With the money he has been earning for the past few years surely he would consider taking a pay cut to be part of a successful team rather than go to a bad team again. Antoine Walker has been mentioned at going for the same price simply because demand for those two isn't great. Surely its possible.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> How can the Suns sign Finley and Shareef and Payton. With the two exceptions. There is no way that will happen especially seeing how the Suns dont use there bench much.


They also used small ball alot in 2004-05 and Kurt Thomas would signal they aren't going to do that as much in 2004-05. Perhaps the reason we didn't use our bench is because we didn't have one. :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Kurt Thomas will be starting.

PG - Steve Nash
SG - Jim Jackson
SF - Joe Johnson
PF - Shawn Marion
C - Amare Stoudemire

Bench:
Leandro Barbosa, Kurt Thomas, Flip Murray? Skita? 

I think they'll go with either cheap young vets or older vets who can play a role. If Hunter was coming back and not foolishly thinking he would get the MLE, they'd be set in the frontcourt.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Could Johan Petro do as much if we got him with #21 as Steven Hunter? :banana:


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Q Rich 14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes
Finley 15.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.8 minutes


Statistically in 2004/05 they weren't that different so I think the recruitment of Finley especially for the Vet's minimum could be well worth it. 

Allan Houston has said he won't retire even if waived. Would we consider him for the Vet's minimum? We haven't lost alot if he has another injury riddled season.

Houston 11.8 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 2.1 apg in 26.6 minutes

Even Houston's figures when fit are worth considering.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> Q Rich 14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes
> Finley 15.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.8 minutes
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some close stats, but Finley would be coming off the bench. IMO I wouldn't want either Jim Jackson or Finley starting.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually never concidered Houston. I guarentee Houston will go to a team he thinks has a shot at the title. Without Q the Suns could use another sharp shooter. Might be a nice addition.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I really like the idea of going after SAR with the MLE. I would assume though that if this were to happen we would start him over Thomas. The addition of SAR would give us some sick rotations at the 3,4 & 5 spots.

5 = Amare/Thomas/Hunter?
4 = SAR/Thomas/Amare/Marion/Hunter?
3 = Marion/SAR/Jackson

That is an active group that could put up some serious numbers. Now it is just a matter if SAR is willing to take the pay cut for a shot at playing with a contender. As someone else said he was making sick money off his Atlanta/Portland contract so should have enough money in the bank.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't want Houston if I were the Suns, cause he's just injured way too much and he doesn't really pass the ball, which would kill the team chemistry. I don't think a guy who's old and injured all the time would be able to play Phoenix ball. I like the idea of Gary Payton cause he makes up for Nash's bad defense plus he's a good pick-and-roll player and gives you good size. He would play maybe 30 minutes (between PG and SG). There is a chance of him comming here over Sac cause of Bibby and B. Jackson who are both young. I don't really like Finley for the Suns cause he's a big guard who flourishes more in halfcourt. Plus, you don't want too many old guys. You would have too many wing players. You should get young athletic players (with the exception of Payton). I like the idea of Shareef to give you more depth at the frontcourt.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If the Suns get Gary Payton, Michael Finley, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim, the season is over. However, signing all of those guys seems very very unrealistic.



Payton seems like a very realistic option. He'd help the team out quite a bit, but I bet he wouldn't be happy playing 15-20 MPG behind Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> If the Suns get Gary Payton, Michael Finley, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim, the season is over. However, signing all of those guys seems very very unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Payton seems like a very realistic option. He'd help the team out quite a bit, but I bet he wouldn't be happy playing 15-20 MPG behind Nash.



He openly stated on Best Damn Sports show, he'd be fine backing up Nash, and he wouldnt take his "show." Also said they we like to run and gun like he does.

As I said earlier this thread, yeah most ofthe plans here are very unrealistic. I'm too much of a realist to think some of these things can happen.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I would love payton as a sun, he is heads and shoulders better than any one in the bench playing point guard (ahem barbosa).

SAR will actually be good, sinc he can play SF, PF. But D'Antoni better use him, since Walter Mcarthy developed molds sitting on the bench, and come playoff time... he was so bad because of lack of playing time.

SAR will not sign unless he is guaranteed playing time... significant role off the bench. And backing up at PF and SF will be good for all parties involved.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Finley will clash with Jackson in terms of playing time.. i think JJ2 is good enough to be backup. Finley will just add complication down at the 2 spot.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> If the Suns get Gary Payton, Michael Finley, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim, the season is over. However, signing all of those guys seems very very unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Payton seems like a very realistic option. He'd help the team out quite a bit, but I bet he wouldn't be happy playing 15-20 MPG behind Nash.


SAR is a little unrealistic but the other two guys heck no. Payton said he wants to play for us and Finley has a lot of history with the Suns. He was drafted by them, had some good seasons here, and his long time teammate (Nash) is now our point guard. Finley will surely try to join a contender. The Suns would fit him perfectly. Both probably would only sign for the vet minimum (Finley for sure because he won't get any more money even if he signs for more.... Payton might want at least the LLE which would be fine).


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

The notion of Shareef Abdur Rahim may sound a little unrealistic but what team is going to make him a big offer they seem occupied with youth like Swift etc. There isn't a great demand for either Shareef Abdur Rahim or Antoine Walker - I can recall its expected that both will get offers around $7 million per year. The fact that New York is after Walker is a suggestion that maybe he isn't going to be offered alot. The same with SAR - a million times more stuff has been written about Swift and Dalembert because they are in far greater demand.

If you have lots of money as they would after their juicy contracts in the past would you consider talking a little less salary to be part of a good team? It must be awfully tempting after playing where Abdur Rahim has. He must be almost desperate for success.

As with Finley, I don't see whats so unrealistic about that if Dallas waive him which is a string possibility. Finley doesn't get anymore money whether he signs a $10 million or a Vets minimum contract so he will sign for the Vets minimum for someone if waived which looks like a strong possibility not just a random comment. Certainly his connections with Phoenix - the draft and Nash as well as being contenders and being fun to play for could all be factors saying come to the Suns.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> The notion of Shareef Abdur Rahim may sound a little unrealistic but what team is going to make him a big offer they seem occupied with youth like Swift etc. There isn't a great demand for either Shareef Abdur Rahim or Antoine Walker - I can recall its expected that both will get offers around $7 million per year. The fact that New York is after Walker is a suggestion that maybe he isn't going to be offered alot. The same with SAR - a million times more stuff has been written about Swift and Dalembert because they are in far greater demand.
> 
> If you have lots of money as they would after their juicy contracts in the past would you consider talking a little less salary to be part of a good team? It must be awfully tempting after playing where Abdur Rahim has. He must be almost desperate for success.
> 
> As with Finley, I don't see whats so unrealistic about that if Dallas waive him which is a string possibility. Finley doesn't get anymore money whether he signs a $10 million or a Vets minimum contract so he will sign for the Vets minimum for someone if waived which looks like a strong possibility not just a random comment. Certainly his connections with Phoenix - the draft and Nash as well as being contenders and being fun to play for could all be factors saying come to the Suns.



I actually just read today that the Suns are indeed very interested in Finley if he gets waived (which is almost a100% guarentee that he will... since it'll save Cuban about 80 million dollars). However Finley cannot be waived until the new CBA is ratified which won't be until late July. So I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Why do you guys want all these old guys?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

SAR is only 28 or 29. Probably still has a few good years left in him. Career 20 & 8 player, last year was 17 & 7. Like him better than Thomas I think because of his age and athleticism.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> SAR is only 28 or 29. Probably still has a few good years left in him. Career 20 & 8 player, last year was 17 & 7. Like him better than Thomas I think because of his age and athleticism.


Not him. Finley, Payton...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I do these if possible:

Draft: 
1st Round: I doubt Roko Ukic will be available in the draft, so I see the Suns taking a bigger guy. Hakim Warrick seems like the perfect pick for the Suns up tempo team, awesome athlete. Some think he might slip past 20, since he's short, but I can't see that happening. Though Ike Diogu seems to be the favorite for the Suns to draft...I worry about him running with the Suns. And if he can't run, we can't afford to play him and Kurt together. He's one tough guy though. Some say Francisco Garcia might slip. I think that's dumb, but if he does I wouldn't mind him too. Great shooter, average everything else, sorta weak body. Chris Taft might work too. Hard to predict what will happen in this draft, but I'll go with popular opinion and say they'll take Ike. If Ike's gone, Taft.

2nd Round: Eddie Basden would be cool, two time defensive player of the year. Can't really shoot. Sounds like a possible future Bruce Bowen/Keith Askins type player.

PG:
1) Gary Payton - Definitely sign him to the vit minimum if possible, or split the midlevel with someone else. He provides the backup point guard leadership that we sorely lacked under Barbosa. Of course, he'd have to be willing to play strictly behind Nash.
2) Travis Best - Good penetration defense, is 33 but can stick to a guy, good in the fastbreak. Only for vet minimum if no Payton.
3) Tyronn Lue - Probably too expensive. Able to run the break, good defensively.
4) Trade Barbosa for something if there is any interest in him. I'm not giving up on Leandrihno, but I don't think he's what our team needs right now (scoring PG, too small for SG). Maybe someone will take him for a future draft pick.

SG/SF: 
1) Michael Finley - Definitely sign him for vet minimum if he becomes available. I worry that he would clash with Jimmy Jackson, but we need more bench scoring. 
2) Any one guy who can shoot the 3 and won't cost too much. I wonder if Casey Jacobsen wants to come back, though I wouldn't pay him much.

PF/C:
1) Chris Andersen - I like this guy's game for the Suns. He likes to run, block shots, and give energy. He opted out of a 1.something mil contract, so I'm not sure how much he wants.
2) Don't give Hunter any money. He needs one more year to prove himself.
3) Sign to the vet minimum one old guy who can at least man up or give some fouls when called upon. Cliff Robinson/Tony Massenburg/Othella Harrington/Alan Henderson/etc.

I don't mind taking on a couple older players because three of our core is still very young. Not to mention the young talent around the league is going to be paid more than we can afford.

If all went well, which it never does:

PG: Nash/Payton
SG: Johnson/Finley/Basden
SF: Marion/Jackson/McCarty
PF: Thomas/Diogu/Andersen
C: Stoudemire/OldDude/Voskuhl

Basic Gameplan (using 50 minutes per game at each position, since some players will likely miss games):
PG: Nash (32), Payton (14), Johnson (4)
SG: Johnson (34), Finley (16)
SF: Marion (22), Jackson (22), Finley (6)
PF: Thomas (16), Marion (16), Diogu (16), Andersen (2)
C: Stoudemire (36), Thomas (14)

In reality, I think Payton will be ok taking that role. However, I doubt Finley would. And if he would, I doubt Jackson would love having his minutes split. But who knows, hopefully they do something great to fill out that Suns bench.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Not him. Finley, Payton...


Because they'd sign for the vet minimum and would be worth their weight in gold. That's why.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Thus far after the Q-Rich trade and the draft the Phoenix Roster looks like:

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson (assume we re-sign at all costs)
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas

Bench: Leandrinho Barbosa, Dijon Thompson, Jimmy Jackson, Jake Voshukl

I don't think this roster will change much.

Stoudemire could probably back up Kurt Thomas at C, Stoudemire be backed up at PF by Marion which would leave more minutes at SF for Jimmy Jackson and open up Dijon Thompson to take a few minutes at SG to take pot shots ala Q-Rich. Barbosa would back up Steve Nash. Voshukl is insurance on the bench. Looks a reasonable line up and I have a feeling not too much more will change and is our line up worse than last season? Definitely not. 

We still have the full mid level exception (approx. $5 million) and the million dollar exception ($1.6 million). Chuck in some Veterans on the miniumum and the side looks very solid. Its obvious we aren't just going to be filling our bench up with Rookies/Players who will have little impact at NBA level.

I am content at this stage.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas

Bench: Leandrinho Barbosa, Dijon Thompson, Jimmy Jackson, Jake Voshukl

Trade Jake Voshukl and the Rights to Milos Vujanic to Atlanta for Boris Diaw-Riffiord and a 2006 2nd Round Pick

Why Phoenix?

Trading with a team under the salary cap means that you don't have to match salaries hence Atlanta can take on Voshukl's $1.9 million contract and only give the Suns Boris Diaw-Riffiord's $1.1 million contract - the Suns save $0.8 million by doing this trade. Diaw-Rifford can play four positions and is a good defender. The bench at the Suns isn't going to score much and I think Diaw-Rifford's defensive prowess could be a great benefit to the Suns. He doesn't need to score much and scoring is his weakness.

Why Atlanta?

Need a PG and a c and have too many Small Forwards. Milos the Hawks could sign to play point starting December when he is back from injury. Voshukl could play 20 minutes a game at the Hawks and be servicable. A second round selection in a weak draft and Diaw-Rifford is a fair price for the Hawks.


PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas

Bench: Leandrinho Barbosa, Dijon Thompson, Jimmy Jackson, Boris Diaw-Rifford

Projected Cap Room if Salary Cap is at $50 million is $3.07 million ASSUMING JJ has not signed yet. Is that enough to re-sign Steven Hunter without touching the MLE or MDE?


PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas

Bench: Leandrinho Barbosa, Dijon Thompson, Jimmy Jackson, Boris Diaw-Rifford, Steven Hunter

Other possible trades include signing Michael Finlay and trading Jimmy Jackson for cap space which would save $1.7 million.




Marion 13.7
Nash 9.625
Thomas 6.620
- Trade Kicker 0.993 (15%)
JJ 5.0
Amare 2.589
Eisley 3.333 (according to Story Teller's salaries)
Finley 1.100
Diaw-Rifford 1.100
Barbosa 0.930
Thompson 0.400

TOTAL 45.390 Prior to JJ signing.

Sign Steven Hunter to a 2.500 contract

TOTAL after signing Hunter 47.890

JJ signs for $8.000 (noting $5.000 was included in previous additions)

TOTAL after signing Joe Johnson $50.890

Sign Gary Payton to the MDE

TOTAL after signing Gary Payton $52.490

Sign Shareef Abdur Rahim to the MLE

TOTAL after signing SAR $57.490


PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas

Bench: Gary Payton, Leandrinho Barbosa, Steven Hunter, Michael Finley, Shareef Abdur Rahim, Dijon Thompson, Boris Diaw-Rifford

Truth be know we probably don't even need Steven Hunter if we have STAT and KT with SAR playing PF. Not signing Hunter would reduce the Total Salaries to $54.990


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Switch Amare and Thomas at the 4 & 5 spot.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> PG: Steve Nash
> SG: Joe Johnson
> SF: Shawn Marion
> PF: Amare Stoudemire
> ...


Good job on this.

PS what does content mean?


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Good job on this.
> 
> PS what does content mean?


Content means satisfied.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> Content means satisfied.


OHhh I thought it meant to disagree or something


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it's funny that now we may use Nash/JJ/Marion/Thomas/Amare line up, people are making comments saying how it takes away the advantages we have but before that those same people were saying we won't win a title because we don't have more of a "traditional" line up. What do they want they us to do? People are so hypocritical. 

One reason I've seen is because Marion won't be able to do what he did this past yr against SFs next yr but Marion always put up those numbers, except that high of a rebounding number. But he still is our glue and what keeps this team together. We need him in his right position to be even be more successful. Now I'm not sure where Thomas fits in or what we plan to do with him, either at PF or C. Amare will be more effective at the 4 though. He'll still dominate offensively wherever he is.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

It seems SAR is going to be going fro around 5 million


> Knowing that unrestricted free agent Shareef Abdur-Rahim will generate fierce competition at the bargain price of roughly $5 million for next season, New Jersey took a proactive step at the first permissible moment. Nets coach Lawrence Frank, according to league sources, took a flight Thursday so he'd be able to see Abdur-Rahim right after midnight ... and not just to reminisce about their days together in Vancouver.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2098374&num=2


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Our roster looks like this right now. With the excerpts from one article saying Marion is sliding down back to SF and will play some PF after the addition of Thomas. Now, we still need some more front court help and possibility of a VET back up PG like Payton.



C Amare/Thomas/Voshkul
PF Thomas/Marion/Amare
SF Marion/Jackson/Bell
SG JJ/Bell/Barbosa
PG Nash/JJ/Barbosa


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

C - Amare
PF - Shareef
SF - Marion
SG - JJ
PG - Nash

Bring in Jackson, Thomas, Finley, Bell, and Payton off the bench. Championship.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like if we signed Raja Bell we are adding depth at the Gaurd positions. This signals to me that KT and Amare will share C and PF duties with Marion backing up PF.

I think we're playing small ball again. KT's signing essentially adds us a little more depth at PF/C which would seemingly squeeze Steven Hunter out of the rotation anyway if we didn't sign him.

C: Amare Stoudemire/ Kurt Thomas
PF: Kurt Thomas/ Shawn Marion
SF: Shawn Marion/ Jimmy Jackson
SG: Joe Johnson/ Raja Bell/ Arvydas Macijauskas
PG: Steve Nash/ Leandrinho Barbosa

I think thats what the Suns will go after IMO.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

MrFloppy said:


> Looks like if we signed Raja Bell we are adding depth at the Gaurd positions. This signals to me that KT and Amare will share C and PF duties with Marion backing up PF.
> 
> I think we're playing small ball again. KT's signing essentially adds us a little more depth at PF/C which would seemingly squeeze Steven Hunter out of the rotation anyway if we didn't sign him.
> 
> ...


Bell kind of takes away the need of Arvydas. HOwever I still think we're going to go after Payton. He shouldn't get more than our LLE which would be fine (I'd hope for a vet minimum but I mean the guy has to feed his family). 

C:Amare Stoudemire/ Kurt Thomas
PF: Kurt Thomas/ Shawn Marion
SF: Shawn Marion/ Jimmy Jackson/Bell
SG: Joe Johnson/ Raja Bell/ Barbsosa
PG: Steve Nash/ Payton/ Johnson/ Barbosa


It's a good lineup but I'd like us to try to aquire one more big. We might be able to package Barbs+Voskuhl for something pretty decent. Hunter is looking more unlikely by the minute because he's demanding too much money.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

If the Suns can pick up GP and he is genuinely willing to play less minutes, then it sounds like a good deal all around. Besides, there could be times that both Nash and GP could play together.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> If the Suns can pick up GP and he is genuinely willing to play less minutes, then it sounds like a good deal all around. Besides, there could be times that both Nash and GP could play together.
> 
> G-Force


If we get GP, whats the point of Barbosa and even Thompson?


----------

